# GBAtemp.net Font



## Curley5959 (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can download the GBAtemp.net font style.. The banner at the top?? Please..

EDIT: Someone found it for me..

http://www.fontyukle.com/Digit+++Cube.html


----------



## Reaper (Dec 4, 2008)

Good find


----------

